# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کارت رشته های غیر انتفاعی و پیام نور

## Amiir

سلام.دوستان یه سوال اظطراری...من قبلا یه کارت غیرانتفاعی خریدم ولی اعلام علاقه مندی نکردم.حالا میخوام اعلام کنم.باید چکارکنم؟رمز اون کارتو کجا وارد کنم؟

----------


## Mahdi

> سلام.دوستان یه سوال اظطراری...من قبلا یه کارت غیرانتفاعی خریدم ولی اعلام علاقه مندی نکردم.حالا میخوام اعلام کنم.باید چکارکنم؟رمز اون کارتو کجا وارد کنم؟


منظورت همون تیک که روی کارت ورود به جلسه بود هستش؟

----------


## Amiir

باور کن نمیدونم.ببین من میخوام اعلام علاقه مندی کنم واسه غیر انتفاعی.باید چکار کنم؟

----------


## Mahdi

> باور کن نمیدونم.ببین من میخوام اعلام علاقه مندی کنم واسه غیر انتفاعی.باید چکار کنم؟



_     	از_ Ro.Architect  	 بپرس سوالتو

----------


## Ro.Architect

> سلام.دوستان یه سوال اظطراری...من قبلا یه کارت غیرانتفاعی خریدم ولی اعلام علاقه مندی نکردم.حالا میخوام اعلام کنم.باید چکارکنم؟رمز اون کارتو کجا وارد کنم؟


*
سلام

برای مجاز بودن به انتخاب رشته در دانشکده های غیر انتفاعی و پیام نور شما موظف بودید در زمان ثبت نام گزینه ی مربوط به علاقه مندی ها را فعال میکردید.

در زمان دریافت کارت هم امکان مجدد خرید کارت و ثبت علاقه مندی ها به متقاضیان این دوره ها داده شد.*

شما در هیچ کدام از مراحل بالا اقدام به ثبت علاقه مندی خودتون نکردید؟

----------

